# Waldhessen - Pur 18. Mai 2008



## 520exc-racing (12. Mai 2008)

Mountainbike Rennen für Jedermann 

Strecke: 
Es stehen 4 Streckenlängen zur Auswahl:
20 km / 330 hm (Familienrunde)
37 km / 810 hm (Normaldistanz)
74 km / 1620 hm (Mitteldistanz)
111 km / 2430 hm (Langdistanz)

Veranstalter: 
RV Germania 05 Ronshausen

Ort: 
36217 Ronshausen - OT Machtlos am Feriendorf

Renntag: 
Sonntag 18.5.2008

Startzeit: 
10.00 Uhr - Massenstart der Normal-, Mittel- und Langdistanz
10.15 Uhr - Massenstart Familienrunde
Kurzfristige Änderungen  behalten wir uns vor

Start / Ziel: 
Sportplatz des TSV Machtlos	

Das Rennen hat eine über 10jährige Tradition und greift auf das Know How erfahrener Mountainbiker zurück.

Seit 2000 führt der Radfahrverein Germania 1905 Ronshausen e. V. dieses Rennen durch. Federführend bei Planung und Gestaltung ist Peter Wlodarczak, Kopf der Ronshäuser MTB-Gruppe. Er war es auch, der 1996 das erste MTB Rennen in Ronshausen organisiert hat und jedes Jahr dafür sorgt, dass die Fahrer eine tolle Strecke geboten bekommen.

WaldhessenPur läuft unter dem Motto klein aber fein. Die Fahrer erwarten anspruchvolle Strecken, die bestens ausgeschildert, dank hoher Trailanteile einen tollen Rennspaß vermitteln. In der Regel bieten wir 3 Streckenlängen an.

Wir haben einen festen Stamm von Fahrern, die jedes Jahr wieder gerne bei uns fahren. Begonnen haben wir mit 50 Startern, 2006 nahmen erstmals über 100 Starter am Rennen teil, 2007 waren es über 150. Das Feedback von ihnen könnt ihr gerne im Gästebuch nachlesen.


----------



## 520exc-racing (17. Mai 2008)

Hier übrigens der link zur Ausschreibung  

http://www.mtb-waldhessenpur.de/Ausschreibung.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

